# Asbury park?



## jjircal (Jun 5, 2006)

Just wanted to know if there is any good surf fishing in Asbury park? If so where would be a good spot? 
thanks guys


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Anywhere on the beach is hit and miss, just look for some structure or jetties. Do not venture out to the beaches in Asbury park once it gets dark. There has been reports of fisherman getting mugged on the beaches there during the night hours. Not the best place to be at night.


----------

